# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ الدكتور عبدالسلام الهراس

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الشيخ الدكتور عبدالسلام الهراس في ذمة الله
** 


 فقدت الأمة الإسلامية، منذ عدة أيام، أحد رجالات الدعوة  والوعظ والإرشاد في المغرب، وعضوا مؤسسا في الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء  المسلمين، الشيخ الدكتور عبدالسلام الهراس، والذي وافته المنية بمدينة فاس  صبيحة يوم الجمعة 1 جمادى الأولى الموافق 20 فبراير 2015م، عن عمر ناهز 85  عاما، مخلفا وراءه إرثا فكريا وعلميا ودعويا مهما. 



ولد  الشيخ الدكتور عبدالسلام الهراس رحمه الله في المغرب في مدينة «شفشاون»  سنة 1930م، ونشأ وترعرع فيها، ثم أكمل دراسته الجامعية والأكاديمية، وشاهد  ملاحم الجهاد ضد الاستعمار، وقد دون شهاداته على تلك الحقبة التاريخية في  جريدة التجديد المغربية في سنتي 2003 و2004م.
وعاصر  رحمه الله كبار المفكرين والأدباء والدعاة والمصلحين في العالم العربي  والإسلامي، أبرزهم المفكر الجزائري مالك بن نبي رحمه الله، حيث عاش معه في  القاهرة وبيروت ودمشق، واستفاد منه كثيرا.. وساهم في طبع ونشر بعض كتبه  التي لاقت قبولا واسعا في العالم الإسلامي.
درس الابتدائي والثانوي بمسقط رأسه، ثم بالقرويين بفاس.
- ثم بالكلية الشرعية ببيروت بلبنان.
- ثم الليسانس في الحقوق جامعة محمد الخامس، المغرب (1961م ).
- ثم دكتوراه الدولة من جامعة مدريد، كلية الآداب مدريد ( 1966م ).
وجال في عدة عواصم عربية منها القاهرة وبيروت ودمشق، وعاش معظم حياته بفاس وبها توفي رحمه الله.
للشيخ  الهراس رحمه الله حضور ملموس، ومشاركات إيجابية رصينة في كل الاجتماعات في  الهيئة الخيرية وفي اتحاد العلماء، وفي كافة اللقاءات، تميز فيها بحرصه  البالغ على سلامة الدين واللغة والأخلاق من التحريف والتزييف والتميع. وقد  ساهم في التدريس العلمي الأكاديمي من خلال عمله الآتي:
- أستاذ بجامعة محمد بن عبد الله بفاس، ورئيس قسم اللغة العربية وآدابها.
- جامعة مدريد كلية الآداب، إسبانيا، قسم اللغات الشرقية.
- جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود، كلية اللغة.
- جامعة القاهرة، كلية الآداب، القسم الإسباني.
- الجامعة الإسلامية، ماليزيا. وعضو المجلس الأعلى للجامعة الإسلامية.
وأشرف على أكثر من خمسين دكتوراه وماجستير في الأدب الأندلسي، والفكر الإسلامي والدراسات الإسلامية.
هذا، وكان الشيخ الهراس رحمه الله مدرسة ربانية ربت أجيالا وأجيالا من رجالات الدعوة والفكر الإسلامي.
وللشيخ الهراس رحمه الله العديد من الإنجازات العلمية، والتحقيقات الرصينة، والمؤلفات القيمة، ومنها:
ـ «قصة الأندلس من الفتوح إلى النزوح»، صدر منه الجزء الأول.
ـ أبو بكر الصديق ( "رضي الله عنه" ) وإدارة الأزمات.
ـ - سعادة المرأة في ظل الإسلام.
ـ كما نشرت له العديد من الكتابات في الصحف والمجلات العلمية منها: «المناهل»، و«دعوة الحق»، و «البحث العلمي».
ـ تحقيقه لـ(التكملة لابن الأبار).
ـ مشاركته في تحقيق (أزهار الرياض في أخبار عياض) لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد المقري التلمساني.
ـ تحقيق (ديوان ابن الأبار البلنسي).
ـ (صلة الصلة) لابن الزبير الغرناطي.
ـ (درر السمط في خبر السبط).
وبفقده تكون الأمة الإسلامية قد فقدت واحدا من علمائها الربانيين المربين، نرجو من الله العلي القدير أن يغفر له، ويرحمه.

  منقول

**
*

----------

